# Dice May 2011- June 2012



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dice went missing in early June. I searched and searched for him. I even put up flyers know one called and Dice never came home. One day I got a call saying someone saw him dead on the side of the road. When I went to see if it was him, the next day. I couldn't go when they called because I was not home. He was not there. So as I do not know if it was him or not, as there are a lot of cats that look like him, and I hope it was not him I think he needs a memorial just in case. 




A memorial for dice ​

R.I.P buddy. You were one of the bests cats a person could ask for. You were my baby and helped me become a better cat person, as I have always been a dog person and knew nothing about cats. You were always the star of the show during parties. You had to shove your self in the smallest places and were always in every bag. either a purse, suit case, wal mart bag; anything. You were one of the easiest cats ever to litter box train. Even though you were only 4 weeks when I got you, you were litter box trained in week one! You were also the first cat to go up to the ferret,Koda and wanted to play. You were always so playful but yet calm. You were one special kitty and I will never forgot you. 










Your first time outside(click on pic, video)











I guess you wanted to come to Colorado with me,









Then before I knew it, you grew up!!









Everyone always loved your deep green eyes


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorr for you - what a very pretty kitty!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dice was a beautiful kitty. R.I.P. little one!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'm so sorry. :heart


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry he went missing. It has to be heart breaking. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is especially hard when you don't know for sure. And when the cat is so young.


----------

